# Elite 8: (1) Illinois Fighting Illini vs (3) Arizona Wildcats



## Brian34Cook

vs.








(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (35-1) vs. (3) Arizona Wildcats (30-6)
Date: Saturday
Time: 6:05 P.M. Central Time
TV: CBS

(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (35-1)
Rd. 1 - (1) Illinois defeated (16) Fairleigh Dickinson 67-55
Rd. 2 - (1) Illinois defeated (9) Nevada 71-59
Sweet 16 - (1) Illinois defeated (12) Wisconsin-Milwaukee 77-63

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































Guard Dee Brown: 
Tournament - 14.0 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 3.0 APG
Guard Deron Williams: 
Tournament - 14.7 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 8.0 APG
Guard Luther Head: 
Tournament - 13.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 4.7 APG
Forward Roger Powell: 
Tournament - 7.3 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 0.7 APG
Forward James Augustine: 
Tournament - 15.0 PPG, 11.7 RPG, 0.0 APG

*Bench:*
Jack Ingram: 
Tournament - 6.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 0.3 APG
Nick Smith: 
Tournament - 0.7 PPG, 0.7 RPG, 0.7 APG
Rich McBride: 
Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 0.0 APG
Warren Carter: 
Tournament - 1.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG, 0.7 APG
Shaun Pruitt: 
Tournament - DNP 
Fred Nkemdi: 
Tournament - DNP

(3) Arizona Wildcats (30-6)
Rd. 1 - (3) Arizona defeated (14) Utah State 66-53
Rd. 2 - (3) Arizona defeated (11) UAB 85-63
Sweet 16 - (3) Arizona defeated (2) Oklahoma State 79-78

*Starters:*





































Statistics Through 2 games.. Will edit later

Guard Mustafa Shakur: 
Tournament - 3.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 4.5 APG
Guard Salim Stoudamire: 
Tournament - 22.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.5 APG
Guard Hassan Adams: 
Tournament - 13.0 PPG, 7.5 RPG, 2.0 APG
Forward Ivan Radenovic: 
Tournament - 5.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 0.5 APG
Center Channing Frye: 
Tournament - 11.5 PPG, 8.5 RPG, 1.5 APG

*Bench:*
Jawann McClellan: 
Tournament - 3.5 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.5 APG
Chris Rodgers: 
Tournament - 7.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 2.0 APG
Kirk Walters: 
Tournament - 4.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Jesus Verdejo: 
Tournament - 1.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Isaiah Fox: 
Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Daniel Dillon: 
Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Matt Brase: 
Tournament - 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG
Bret Brielmaier:
Tournament - 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG


----------



## froggyvk

Well since the beginning I've had Arizona over Illinois in this game and I'm sticking with it. I wish I had gotten this day off of work, I'll have to miss the game...

What time is the Louisville-WVU game then?


----------



## Dissonance

I'm sure the whole world will pick against us again.. I'm not making a prediction tho. I just hope we play well, make it a good game and I hope Frye is OK.


----------



## Blazerfan024

Go Cats!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Illini by 2 in Overtime I believe.. This should be a fun game.. I want revenge for 2001 

I really hope that Head's hamstring is better.. Dude was battling his *** off against Milwaukee.. 

Forget Saturday, I want the game to be today :laugh:


----------



## Middy

Brian34Cook said:



> Illini by 2 in Overtime I believe.. This should be a fun game.. I want revenge for 2001
> 
> I really hope that Head's hamstring is better.. Dude was battling his *** off against Milwaukee..
> 
> Forget Saturday, I want the game to be today :laugh:


:biggrin: I too cannot wait for Saturday. It will be the longest two days of my life!


----------



## rocketeer

this game looks like the best matchup in the tournament to me so far. should be a great game. i'm not really sure who's going to win though. obviously illinois is the favorite and deserves to be the favorite, but arizona isn't bad at all.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game Preview

``Any team that comes into this Chicago region knows that if you're going to get to St. Louis, it's going to be by way of the University of Illinois. We're happy to be in a situation where we get a chance to play,'' Olson said. 

``It's wonderful,'' Brown said. ``Our main goal was to get to the Final Four and win a national championship. Getting to the Elite Eight is a great accomplishment. We've got to just keep playing hard.''

(I'm so pumped up for this.. Ugh hurry up and get here game.. And I'm not surprised to see more people on here think Arizona will win.. )


----------



## TM

froggyvk said:


> What time is the Louisville-WVU game then?


Louisville vs. West Virginia 4:05 p.m., ET
Illinois vs. Arizona 7:05 p.m., ET


----------



## sheefo13

Oh man this is going to be a great game! I cant wait to see this one. I do hope zona can pull this one off. I think zona matches up amazingly with the illini. Go 'Cats!


----------



## Brian34Cook

From the looks of things on this site.. Illinois is the underdog.. Nice.. :clap:

This so is gonna be fun as hell.. Less than 6 hours.. I want it to start now.. But since my Cardinals vs Astros game is in a Rain Delay in the 3rd I'm watching that game that's on CBS right now :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bump this!


----------



## Middy

Brian34Cook said:


> From the looks of things on this site.. Illinois is the underdog.. Nice.. :clap:
> 
> This so is gonna be fun as hell.. Less than 6 hours.. I want it to start now.. But since my Cardinals vs Astros game is in a Rain Delay in the 3rd I'm watching that game that's on CBS right now :laugh:


I think a lot of AZ fans are voting with their hearts, not their heads.

I really hope AZ plays like the underdog and plays the best game of their season, beacause thats what itll take to beat the Illini.


----------



## Nimreitz

Roger Powell hitting threes? The only game I remember where he was knocking them down like that was the Wake game.


----------



## HKF

It's funny, but everytime I see Hassan Adams I wonder how he'd look playing with New Jersey or Phoenix on the break. Man he's a sensational athlete.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Arizona players don't wear suits??


----------



## HKF

This is why I have a hard time getting into the NCAA tournament on occassion. These courts aren't neutral. Why can't you play these games in neutral settings or at least disperse the tickets in a different way. I had the same problem with this during the 90's when Carolina always found their way in Greensboro or in 2000 with Michigan State in Auburn Hills. I have a feeling this is going to be like that 98 UNC-UConn game and 2000 MSU-Iowa State game. In the end the HCA is going to be the difference.


----------



## Brian34Cook

You cant blame Illinois for winning their games and getting homecourt advantage.. I know it's not fair to some but at the same time.. Stuff like that happens.. 

Deron is playing magnificent defense on Salim tonight and the bench is coming up big aswell as Rog!


----------



## HKF

I didn't blame Illinois for it and obviously they should take advantage of it, if it's presented to them, but I have always had a problem with this stupid pod system and now this. Illinois as a one seed being close to home is fine, but the regionals have got to be different. I just think it's too big of a factor. For example, the only reason Oklahoma State won that game against SIU, is because it was a road game for the Salukis. 

I can't stand it.


----------



## Ron Mexico

HKF said:


> This is why I have a hard time getting into the NCAA tournament on occassion. These courts aren't neutral. Why can't you play these games in neutral settings or at least disperse the tickets in a different way. I had the same problem with this during the 90's when Carolina always found their way in Greensboro or in 2000 with Michigan State in Auburn Hills. I have a feeling this is going to be like that 98 UNC-UConn game and 2000 MSU-Iowa State game. In the end the HCA is going to be the difference.



the sites are predetermined before the season started, they didn't know Illinois was going to be this good, and besides most of the top seeds get to play at least two or 3 states away from home


and why not reward a team with a better season with HCA or a place close to home they do it in the NBA and in other team sports except for college football


----------



## HKF

Looks like Urkel (Shakur) is stepping up. Another terrific ball game so far.


----------



## HKF

sboydell said:


> the sites are predetermined before the season started, they didn't know Illinois was going to be this good, and besides most of the top seeds get to play at least two or 3 states away from home
> 
> 
> and why not reward a team with a better season with HCA or a place close to home they do it in the NBA and in other team sports except for college football


Because the NCAA for basketball prides itself on "Neutral" courts. I don't have a problem with your fans travelling to the sites and buying up all the tickets, but the NCAA tournament shouldn't be about home games and it exists just to make money. I think that's wrong. That's why they created the darn pod system to make more money. 

Do you think I don't know that the sites are pre-determined? It would be better if they went with fairness over ticket sales. After all this is college, not professional.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

HKF, you should be spending more time posting on futurist's Pittsnogle thread...


----------



## Ron Mexico

HKF said:


> Because the NCAA for basketball prides itself on "Neutral" courts. I don't have a problem with your fans travelling to the sites and buying up all the tickets, but the NCAA tournament shouldn't be about home games and it exists just to make money. I think that's wrong. That's why they created the darn pod system to make more money.
> 
> Do you think I don't know that the sites are pre-determined? It would be better if they went with fairness over ticket sales. After all this is college, not professional.



but that's kind of unreasonable, these aren't only students/faculty , you can't stop and Illinois alumini or someone who wants to root for the Illini to not buy a ticket or an outside fan, because its a public event you can't split the tickets to four schools (ok state and wisc-milwaukee fans still their I see) only and not sell the public any, the people who own the staduim will not allow that


----------



## HKF

Not saying that either. My solution would be to have teams like Illinois in Austin and Kentucky in Chicago. It's not like the selection committee couldn't do this. I just have a problem with non-neutral site tournament games. The fact that Kansas still went to Oklahoma City was a joke, as the committee continues to do everything in their power to seed the Jayhawks close to home (as what happened last year in Kansas City, even when they were a 4 seed).

Why would you protect the 4 seed with Homecourt?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

What is the general trend with position of seeds? Shouldn't the 1st 1 seed get closest to its home, 2nd 1 seed gets 2nd preference and so on. I guess it should remain consistent for the 2nd seeds and so on. I'm not really sure of the process.


----------



## HKF

Greg Ostertag! said:


> What is the general trend with position of seeds? Shouldn't the 1st 1 seed get closest to its home, 2nd 1 seed gets 2nd preference and so on. I guess it should remain consistent for the 2nd seeds and so on. I'm not really sure of the process.


Ticket sales. Kansas fans sell out OK City and Kansas City. Sorry to take this thread off-topic.

Good game so far.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Knew this was gonna be tough.. Cmon guys, pick it up!!!!


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

How tall is James Augustine? He'll be in the L...






(which L that will be is up for debate, but he'll be in _an_ L)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game.. Congrats 'Zona!


----------



## Sad Mafioso

So much for home court advantage....

Praise the ground Hassam and Shakur walk!


----------



## Lynx

In 3 minutes of span, Illini committed four freaking fouls. :curse:


----------



## HKF

Remember that teams that usually win the title have the highest collection of NBA talent or close to it. It's a factor when the teams are so close. Arizona was a Washington loss in the Pac-10 championship game away from being a No. 1 seed.


----------



## Ron Mexico

congrats to Arizona!! they played well in the second half, 


again another case of a team attempting too many 3 pointers doing them in, when will they learn

I'm surprised a lot of people had this pick of Arizona beating Illinois before the tourney started even people who don't even follow college basketball had this game, 

the streak is still alive for Lute Olsen?? 

the class of 2005 in the FInal four how many straight is this??


----------



## Ron Mexico

HKF said:


> Remember that teams that usually win the title have the highest collection of NBA talent or close to it. It's a factor when the teams are so close. Arizona was a Washington loss in the Pac-10 championship game away from being a No. 1 seed.


so your picking North Carolina?? :biggrin: 

just kidding or maybe Kentucky


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah.....Nah Nah Nah Nah......Hey, hey, hey GOOOOOOOOODBYE.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Just fight your asses off boys, wether you win or lose I'm proud of ya!! 

There's still time, just have to stop 'Zona!


----------



## adarsh1

lol

I think Louisville should be able to easily PROVIDED that Salim Stoudamire doesn't go berserk


----------



## HKF

Was that not a foul at halfcourt? My goodness.


----------



## Brian34Cook

OMG 3 point game.. Whoa


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I like Arizona, but I want Illinois to win this. Games like these are proving grounds for champions.


----------



## adomis82

Uh Oh


----------



## Brian34Cook

THE HEART OF A CHAMPION :clap:


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

What a day of college basketball.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Incredible tie game!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

MARCH MADNESS BABYYYY!

WOW


----------



## adomis82

Did ILL not have another TO!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Whoa, Dee Brown with a bad pass. Shouldve called TO.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yessssssssssssssss.. Overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ

OVERTIME!! :clap:


----------



## Snuffleupagus

Deron Williams reminded me a lot of Jason Kidd with that cluth 3 and the quick pass to Dee Brown after the steal. He's a hell of a player.


----------



## Ron Mexico

sboydell said:


> congrats to Arizona!! they played well in the second half,
> 
> 
> again another case of a team attempting too many 3 pointers doing them in, when will they learn
> 
> I'm surprised a lot of people had this pick of Arizona beating Illinois before the tourney started even people who don't even follow college basketball had this game,
> 
> the streak is still alive for Lute Olsen??
> 
> the class of 2005 in the FInal four how many straight is this??



wow this fool got OWNED I wish I wasn't this dude


----------



## Nimreitz

Gotta call a Timeout Dee!!! But WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

I - L - L


----------



## GNG

This might be the greatest comeback in tournament history, if they can pull this off.

ILL-INI!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Brian34Cook said:


> Game.. Congrats 'Zona!


 :angel: 

I know your games. That was a great jinx. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF

People keep saying I'm wrong about Deron Williams, but those people obviously don't know much about the game. He's sensational.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Louisville's effort to come back from 20 points down and against 75% 3-point shooting wasn't terrible either...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*wow...what a huge comeback...that was freaking amazing...if you looked up "heart of a champion" in the Sports Dictionary, a picture of Illinois would be there....just wow.*


----------



## Nimreitz

Deron Williams!!!!!!!!! Luther Head!!!!!!!

I - L - L


----------



## HallOfFamer

Deron Williams over and over and over...

Luther Head now, LOL, this is an awesome team. :clap:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Deron Williams has punched his lottery ticket. Now he will undoubtably be a top 10 pick.*


----------



## Brian34Cook

DERON AGAAAAAAAAAAAAIN.., LUTHER BABY!!!! OMG OMG OMG

Ah :curse: And 1.. What a game


----------



## GNG

Deron Williams is a basketball god. :banana:

What else can possibly happen this game?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*what a frickin' awesome game...this is why you go to college kids!!!*


----------



## Ron Mexico

DHarris34Phan said:


> *wow...what a huge comeback...that was freaking amazing...if you looked up "heart of a champion" in the Sports Dictionary, a picture of Illinois would be there....just wow.*


don't forget UNC yesterday or Louisville today they could of just rolled over but they kept fighting


----------



## Lynx

Unfreaking believeable. :jawdrop:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Not to discount what Illinois did.... but Arizona had that game won, and they just collapsed. One of the biggest choke jobs I've ever seen.


----------



## Snuffleupagus

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Deron Williams has punched his lottery ticket. Now he will undoubtably be a top 10 pick.*


You beat me to it, except I was going to say top 5


----------



## HallOfFamer

1 point game!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Snuffleupagus said:


> You beat me to it, except I was going to say top 5


*I was going to say top 5 too...but that is kind of a strech...but who knows....*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright.. Let's go defense :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Here weeeeeee goo, oh man, what a GAME!

You guys think Salim takes it?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*wow...Arizona down 1 with 12 secs left...this should be good :biggrin: *


----------



## GNG

Ugh. I was about to pull my hair out on that last play. _Please_ call that foul, ref! 

Salim is going to OK State us. :gopray:


----------



## Lynx

HallOfFamer said:


> Here weeeeeee goo, oh man, what a GAME!
> 
> You guys think Salim takes it?


:yes:

Second option would be Mustafa Shakur!


----------



## Brian34Cook

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.. WHAT A TOUGHIE!!! What a game.. :banana:


----------



## adomis82

I thought you were supposed to call a play during timeouts


----------



## HallOfFamer

Ugly Ugly Ugly play drawn up at the end.

CONGRATS TO THE ILLINI! Wow, this is probably the greatest day of college basketball Ive watched.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Wow. That was one of the all-time stuff ups. How could Stoudamire not touch that ball.


----------



## GNG

Greatest comeback in college basketball tournament history.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Heartbreak city folks....no one was a loser in that game.....Arizona really should have won though....*


----------



## Ron Mexico

Illinois!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This Is Why You Play Defense Kids Its So Much More Rewarding


sorry for the caps but when their money involved I root my heart out


----------



## Lynx

Final Four, here comes ILL-INI. :banana:


----------



## Nimreitz

Amazing comeback win for the Illini. What did you say about even people who didn't know much about basketball being able to pick this one? It looks more like those who picked Arizona demonstrated equal knowledge to those who don't know anything about basketball.


----------



## Pan Mengtu




----------



## ChristopherJ

What kind of possesion was that. Embarrising really.


----------



## rwj333

That was simply inept on Arizona's part.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Nah I still would pick the Wildcats. In a neutral court the story would have beend different.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Nimreitz said:


> Amazing comeback win for the Illini. What did you say about even people who didn't know much about basketball being able to pick this one? It looks more like those who picked Arizona demonstrated equal knowledge to those who don't know anything about basketball.


no its the other way around the people who don't know basketball(i was referring to guys in the pool I was in) who haven't watch a single game of college bball and couldn't even name a specific player outside of stodemire and fyre picked Arizona most of them did , I was one of the few who picked Illinois to beat Arizona in the elite eight, I'm winning the POOL NOW :banana:

I'm sure a lot of Knowledgeable people like Seth Davis picked Arizona, I was just saying that because I want to win the pool and don't want to lose to some guys who got lucky


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Arizona should renounce the scholarships of all of the players who were in the game when they handed Illinois the ticket to the final four in the final minute of regulation. They couldn't have done anything to choke worse than they did. How pathetic.


----------



## HKF

That end of the 2nd half, the refs swallowed their whistles now. Ingram fouled Frye but they didn't call it. 

Deron Williams will be the first PG taken (unless Paul is in the draft) and in the top 5 no question. Thinking this guy is Mateen Cleaves, LOL. Where is Mad Viking at?


----------



## Gambino

That was incredible. Wow.


----------



## superdave

HKF said:


> That end of the 2nd half, the refs swallowed their whistles now. Ingram fouled Frye but they didn't call it.
> 
> Deron Williams will be the first PG taken (unless Paul is in the draft) and in the top 5 no question. Thinking this guy is Mateen Cleaves, LOL. Where is Mad Viking at?


HKF.... Deron really stepped up his shooting tonight. 2-12 for Salim? 

Great comeback and defense down the stretch


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

That was truly the most amazing thing I've ever seen an sports team from Illinois do.


----------



## The True Essence

i cant believe stoudamire didnt touch the ball in the final posession. i dont care if he was 2-13, hes clutch. terrible play. i really wanted to see this upset....


----------



## jokeaward

Pan Mengtu said:


> Arizona should renounce the scholarships of all of the players who were in the game when they handed Illinois the ticket to the final four in the final minute of regulation. They couldn't have done anything to choke worse than they did. How pathetic.


Wow, you are quite possibly the last person I'd take to run a university. You just keep going and going. I might take Dave Bliss first.

Poor college basketball... time for an NBA age limit.


----------



## HKF

superdave said:


> HKF.... Deron really stepped up his shooting tonight. 2-12 for Salim?
> 
> Great comeback and defense down the stretch


Didn't I say he was the next Jason Kidd in the fall of 2003. I told you, this kid knows how to play basketball. Only difference is, he can actually shoot. His defense was tremendous. But look at his BBall IQ. He just doesn't make mistakes.


----------



## superdave

HKF said:


> Didn't I say he was the next Jason Kidd in the fall of 2003. I told you, this kid knows how to play basketball. Only difference is, he can actually shoot. His defense was tremendous. But look at his BBall IQ. He just doesn't make mistakes.


Agreed. Six TOs in the first half but he tightened it up. My knock on him was/is that he wasn't a 'big game' player. He proved me totally wrong tonight... and I'm glad. I should have had more faith


----------



## deranged40

Wow, Arizona and (to a much lesser extent) the refs just gave that game to Illinois. Weber should send a thank you card to Lute for the early Christmas present. It didn't hurt the refs decided to swallow their whistles the last minute and a half, but 'Zona should've won that game by double digits.


----------



## adarsh1

I can't believe I missed the comeback. I never thought the Illini would comeback. Damn


----------



## HKF

After tonight's games, I anticipate tomorrow being a huge letdown personally. No way in heck these games match the intensity of tonight and level of play. I expect two ball games played in the 60's tomorrow, unless UNC blows Wisconsin out of the water.


----------



## apelman2

OH HOW SWEET IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a game, and what a game for those Fighting Illini.

'Zona just awakened the Illini and I think that's the spark that they needed. Illinois is clearly the best team going into St. Louis now.


----------



## DontBeCows

What a choke job by Arizona. 

I changed to the Bulls game with 4 minutes left, anticipating a blowout loss for Illinois. The next thing I know, the game was tied and going to overtime. 

Wow. 

This Illinois team has a lot more holes than people think. With a frontline like theirs, it just amazes me that they keep finding a way to win.


----------



## krob

*speechless*


----------



## superdave

apelman2 said:


> OH HOW SWEET IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a game, and what a game for those Fighting Illini.
> 
> 'Zona just awakened the Illini and I think that's the spark that they needed. Illinois is clearly the best team going into St. Louis now.


Hey man.... meet us in the Final Four?!!!  (I'll be rooting for UW tomorrow they're playing great right now)


----------



## madskillz1_99

Illinois What!!!!?!

That was sick. Much respect to the Illini, that was some of the most intense basketball I've ever seen. Serious stuff. :clap:


----------



## apelman2

superdave said:


> Hey man.... meet us in the Final Four?!!!  (I'll be rooting for UW tomorrow they're playing great right now)



I'm not going to work this week if we beat the Heels.

:cheers:


----------



## DontBeCows

superdave said:


> Hey man.... meet us in the Final Four?!!!  (I'll be rooting for UW tomorrow they're playing great right now)


With all due respect to the Badgers, Illinois just owns them. 

I'll root for Wisconsin to pull an upset over the Tar Heels tomorrow. Other than North Carolina, I don't see anyone beat Illinois in the Final Four.


----------



## Nique21

Sad Mafioso said:


> Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah.....Nah Nah Nah Nah......Hey, hey, hey GOOOOOOOOODBYE.


----------



## madskillz1_99

apelman2 said:


> I'm not going to work this week if we beat the Heels.
> 
> :cheers:


Trust me, you're going to work.


----------



## apelman2

madskillz1_99 said:


> Trust me, you're going to work.




.......Montreal,Canada huh? Could this be......ANOTHER BANDWAGON JUMPER?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Brian34Cook

(1) Illinois 90, (3) Arizona 89, OT

ROSEMONT, Ill. (AP) -- Keep the bus running and point it toward St. Louis. Thanks to a jaw-dropping comeback, Illinois' journey has another leg left: the Final Four.

With Deron Williams leading the way, the Illini staged an electrifying and improbable rally to force overtime and then held on to beat Arizona 90-89 Saturday night to win the Chicago Regional.

Trailing 75-60 with four minutes left, Illinois showed why it was No. 1 most of the season.

``It's heart man, it's just heart,'' Illinois' Dee Brown said. ``The whole time I was saying 'If it was meant to be, it was meant to be.' And I guess it was meant to be that we go to the Final Four.'' 

Salim Stoudamire, the hero of Arizona's semifinal win over Oklahoma State with a last-second game-winner, dribbled the clock down and then passed the ball to Jawann McClellan. He missed but Stoudamire came up with a loose ball, only to have his shot blocked by Head.

Williams hit two more 3-pointers in overtime, but Illinois' victory wasn't secured until Arizona's Hassan Adams, who'd scored five points to get the Wildcats within a point, missed a rushed shot just before the final buzzer.

Williams said the Illini simply didn't think it was time to give up.

``I'm trying to tell my teammates out on the floor 'This game's not over. There's still some time, we can still get it down, chip away,''' Williams said. ``We ended up getting the momentum, the crowd into it and we were able to take the game over.'' 

Illinois players swarmed the floor in celebration of the school's first Final Four trip since 1989.

``We just played very hard down the stretch,'' Brown said. ``Deron Williams, the best guard in America, came through, made a lot of great plays. In the huddle we just said we aren't gong to lose this game.'' 

After a driving miss by Head with 19 seconds left, Arizona took a final timeout with 11.8 seconds remaining to set up a potential winning shot.

Mustafa Shakur passed to Adams but his jumper was way off and Illinois' celebration had begun.

``It's extremely hard. ... My disappointment is for the team,'' Arizona coach Lute Olson said. ``I'm disappointed we didn't reach one of our goals. I wish we could have closed it out.'' 

[More in URL]









Illinois player from left, Richard McBride, Warren Carter and Calvin Brock react in the closing seconds of regulation play as the Illinois rallied back to Arizona to send the game in overtime in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill. Illinois won in overtime 90-89.









Arizona's Jawann McClellan reacts on the court as Illinois' Dee Brown (11) and teammates celebrate their 90-89 overtime win in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Luther Head reacts to making basket in the closing minutes of overtime against Arizona during the Illini's 90-89 win in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Luther Head celebrates the 90-89 overtime win against Arizona in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Deron Williams celebrates the team's 90-89 overtime win over Arizona in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Dee Brown celebrates the Illini's 90-89 overtime win over Arizona in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois head coach Bruce Weber waves the net after the Illini beat Arizona 90-89 in overtime in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois head coach Bruce Weber, right, is congratulated by his brother, David, after the Illini beat Arizona 90-89 in overtime to win the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois Roger Powell celebrates as he helps to cut the net after the Illinois beat Arizona 90-89 in overtime to win the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois Deron Williams puts up a three-pointer with 2:15 left in overtime past Arizona's Ivan Radenovic (55) and Hassan Adams in the Illini's 90-89 win in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Luther Head celebrates after the Illini beat Arizona 90-89 in overtime to win the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.









Illinois' Luther Head lays up the ball after a steal in front of Arizona's Mustafa Shakur to help Illinois to a 90-89 overtime win in the Chicago Regional championship game of the NCAA tournament Saturday, March 26, 2005, at the Allstate Arena in Rosemont, Ill.


----------



## madskillz1_99

apelman2 said:


> .......Montreal,Canada huh? Could this be......ANOTHER BANDWAGON JUMPER?!?!?!?!?!


Ugh.... I hate when people say stupid things like that. Am I supposed to be supporting McGill in the NCAA Tourney!?!? 
Ridiculous. I get the same crap because I am a 49ers and Lakers fan. Apparently if you live in Canada you can't like an NFL team, and as for the NBA, it's Raptors or nothing.

Don't be bitter because the Badgers are gonna get mashed.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

The memory of 56 free throws for Arizona in the 2001 regional final, be gone!


----------



## krob

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The memory of 56 free throws for Arizona in the 2001 regional final, be gone!



Oh man, I had that feeling with about 7 minutes left in teh game... BTW, I'm still in a shocked state as to what I just saw... It's still processing...


----------



## allenive21

Speechless.


----------



## HogsFan1188

madskillz1_99 said:


> Ugh.... I hate when people say stupid things like that. Am I supposed to be supporting McGill in the NCAA Tourney!?!?
> Ridiculous. I get the same crap because I am a 49ers and Lakers fan. Apparently if you live in Canada you can't like an NFL team, and as for the NBA, it's Raptors or nothing.
> 
> Don't be bitter because the Badgers are gonna get mashed.


Actually, you get crap because your a Canadian.


----------



## madskillz1_99

HogsFan1188 said:


> Actually, you get crap because your a Canadian.


Wow, that was so witty, you must be an American.


----------



## qwerty

DontBeCows said:


> What a choke job by Arizona.
> 
> I changed to the Bulls game with 4 minutes left, anticipating a blowout loss for Illinois. The next thing I know, the game was tied and going to overtime.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> This Illinois team has a lot more holes than people think. With a frontline like theirs, it just amazes me that they keep finding a way to win.


When you have the guards they do you just need a center and poward foward that can rebound, pass well, and put those offensive rebounds back in... which they do.


----------



## HogsFan1188

madskillz1_99 said:


> Wow, that was so witty, you must be an American.


Im just messin around....I love Canadians!


----------



## SoCalfan21

good job Illini, i knew they could come back the whole time :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Salim Stoudamire was taking some riddiculous shots near the end of the game, ones he had no reason trying. Illinois had trouble matching up with Hassan Adams, and Channing Frye, yet there was a huge dry spell where those guys weren't getting any touches offensively. During that stretch, Shakur was turning the ball over like crazy.

It was a great comeback, no doubt, but at the opposite end of every great comeback is a choke job.. and it's hard to ignore this one.

I just have to say, if Frye wasn't a first round pick before this, he's at least played his way into the late First in my mind. Though he was struggling to maintain his position at points down low.


----------



## Ghost

That was the best comeback I have seen in a while and probley the best NCAA Tournment game since Gonzaga Vs Arizona in the 2nd round back in 2000 I think. Deron Williams and Channey Frye both had really good games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The last three games played in the NCAA tournament, are arguably the best set of three games played in NCAA history.

Nova - UNC
WV - Lousiville
Arizona - Illinois

In every game the favourite overcame a large deficit. Great game.


----------



## DaBruins

illinois showed great heart coming back. I hate Zona but i gotta say, that was an absolutely atrocious officiating job during that comeback. Illinois was mugging and tackling Arizona the whole time.


----------



## The Truth

DaBruins said:


> illinois showed great heart coming back. I hate Zona but i gotta say, that was an absolutely atrocious officiating job during that comeback. Illinois was mugging and tackling Arizona the whole time.


Please provide some examples.


----------



## BigMac

The Truth said:


> Please provide some examples.



when the score was 80 to 77. The Cats try to pass to Frye and he was held. I know it only one example but that was the biggest play in the game. But Zona did blow it by themself.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Salim tried to do too much in the end, As a result, Put a end to the Zone season.

PdP


----------



## The Truth

BigMac said:


> when the score was 80 to 77. The Cats try to pass to Frye and he was held. I know it only one example but that was the biggest play in the game. But Zona did blow it by themself.


Illinois was going for the ball. Fry was not held. 

And it was a terrible pass.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Truth said:


> Please provide some examples.


Yeah, I want to hear some examples as well, I was really rooting for Arizona but I don't see the terrible officiating that helped Illinois out.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HKF said:


> That end of the 2nd half, the refs swallowed their whistles now. Ingram fouled Frye but they didn't call it.
> 
> Deron Williams will be the first PG taken (unless Paul is in the draft) and in the top 5 no question. Thinking this guy is Mateen Cleaves, LOL. Where is Mad Viking at?


As far as college accomplishments, Cleaves still has Williams beat - no comparison yet, really.


----------



## superdave

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Salim Stoudamire was taking some riddiculous shots near the end of the game, ones he had no reason trying. Illinois had trouble matching up with Hassan Adams, and Channing Frye, yet there was a huge dry spell where those guys weren't getting any touches offensively. During that stretch, Shakur was turning the ball over like crazy.
> 
> It was a great comeback, no doubt, but at the opposite end of every great comeback is a choke job.. and it's hard to ignore this one.
> 
> I just have to say, if Frye wasn't a first round pick before this, he's at least played his way into the late First in my mind. Though he was struggling to maintain his position at points down low.


Bingo. THe Illini had no answer for Frye (offensively nor when he was on defense). Thing is... I believe he got <b>zero</b> touches in the last 4:00 of regulation. If he did, the Illini have gone home w/o the win. Adams got cold, Salim took some poor shots, but ARI should have kept feeding Frye plain and simple


----------



## Rizzah

Jonathan Watters said:


> As far as college accomplishments, Cleaves still has Williams beat - no comparison yet, really.


And in terms of talent and skills, Williams has Cleaves beat.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It was a great comeback, no doubt, but at the opposite end of every great comeback is a choke job.. and it's hard to ignore this one.


No kidding. This one was 95% choke job, 5% comeback. You can't disregard the clutch plays by Illinois, but Arizona was up by 8 with a minute to go. You don't lose when you're up by that much unless you completely collapse, which they did. All they had to do was hold the ball, but they couldn't even did that.

Illinois is being given a lot more credit tha they deserve. People forget how they played like garbage for most of the second half. They owe Arizona for their win.


----------



## Brian34Cook

5% comeback? No respect, no respect..  :rofl:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Brian34Cook said:


> 5% comeback? No respect, no respect..  :rofl:


Why should I show more respect than that? Illinois didn't pull out a Tracy McGrady or Reggie Miller performance in the final minute.... they did hit the clutch shots though, and I give them credit for that. It's Arizona that collapsed, not Illinois that made things happened. You don't lose when you're up by 8 with less than a minute left unless you just completely choke.


----------



## adarsh1

I agree with Pan. You don't blow a 8 point lead with less than a minute left in the biggest game that u have played this season. Not saying that Illinois doesn't deserve any credit, but Zona just choked. BTW Louisville is gonna demolish the Illini


----------



## TheChampion

i flew up to chicago to watch oklahoma state play this weekend... and we ended up staying at the hotel w/ arizona... so after arizona knocked us off by 1 point, we got some arizona shirts at the hotel, and went to the arizona/illinois game pullin for the wildcats. they also ended up losin by 1 point. i guess i'm cursed  lol but anyways...

this game was the best game i have ever witnessed... by far... the arizona/oklahoma state game was a pretty good game and i thought it wouldn't get any better than that but i was wrong... WHAT A GAME!! and i don't know if anyone else was there, but that place got LOUD! i would say about ATLEAST 8/10 were illini fans, but i'm sure it was more than that. we were surrounded by illini fans at the game. they were goin crazy when they started their comeback. they would taunt us wildcat fans. it got exciting their for awhile... :yes: i have season tickets to the games at OSU, and i have always thought that place was as loud as it gets... and this was supposed to be a neutral court... i couldn't imagine if they were playin at home and everyone in there was pullin for the illini...


----------



## Brian34Cook

And no credit to the Illini defense in this comeback? That's a bunch of crap.. It wasnt just Arizona choking but you can believe that.. It was a mixture of Illinois playing their hearts out and 'Zona collapsing..


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Brian34Cook said:


> And no credit to the Illini defense in this comeback? That's a bunch of crap.. It wasnt just Arizona choking but you can believe that.. It was a mixture of Illinois playing their hearts out and 'Zona collapsing..


Agreed. The mixture being 5% Illinois playing well, 95% Arizona choking.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I agree to respectfully disagree.. But it doesnt matter


----------



## TheChampion

arizona would have won this game easily if the illini just gave up. they were down 15 points with 4 minutes remaining if i'm not mistaken... i agree with you brian34cook... you have to give credit to the illini's defense. the only way to come back from that deficit is to get stops and hit big shots on the other end and that is exactly what they did. GREAT performance by illinois in the closing minutes... arizona collapsed BECAUSE illinois put it to 'em... it wasn't the other way around...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Rizzah said:


> And in terms of talent and skills, Williams has Cleaves beat.


Maybe. But, maybe not. Cleaves was a 2-time Big Ten player of the year, and was expected to go into the league and do many of the things that Williams is expected to. As a floor general at the Big Ten level, Williams has nothing on Cleaves. I expect Williams to do a lot more than Cleaves has done in the league, but I also think Williams has some of the same issues to his game. My point was that just because Williams had a good game and had a large part in taking his team to the final four doesn't change anything in that earlier debate. Cleaves led his team to a championship, and accomplished everything that Williams can hope to accomplish in the next two weeks.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damn just watched that comeback again and that was some sick sick defense.. Watch it again if you think it was just a choke.. WOW.. I'm still amazed!!


----------



## Willo

Two things have to happen for a comeback:
One team has to play very, very well AND
the other team has to play like they have a lead.


----------



## DaBruins

The Truth said:


> Please provide some examples.


sorry, i got no examples. Just my opinion. Too much time has passed for me to remember the details. But im not alone in this opinion, many other boards and many other posters share my sentiments. Of course all the Wildcat fans do as well.


----------



## apelman2

Yeah Brian34Cook, don't you get it? Didn't you see Stoudamire, Channing Frye, Adams and Coach Olson roll over on the floor for you guys and just let you score and win it? They obviously didn't want to go to the Final Four and wanted to see the Illini take their spot instead.

It's plain and simple!!! Sheesh!

:biggrin:


----------

